# 12 volt only half works



## TSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

I have a 96 nomad. First off the battery is new and charged and the converter is brand new and is charging the battery. I have 8 circuits on the 12v system. 1-5 run lights, water pump and vents and the last 3 radio, propane detector and 12v outlet. The problem is 1-5 will only work when on shore power and not on battery. What am I missing?


----------



## JudithJohnson (Sep 24, 2019)

TSimpson said:


> I have a 96 nomad. First off the battery is new and charged and the converter is brand new and is charging the battery. I have 8 circuits on the 12v system. 1-5 run lights, water pump and vents and the last 3 radio, propane detector and 12v outlet. The problem is 1-5 will only work when on shore power and not on battery. What am I missing?


I agree with you!


----------



## Cavie (Feb 10, 2020)

The other 1/2 may be on an Inverter. Find it and turn it on.


----------

